# Moving back to South Africa - any advise would be welcome!



## Helie12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi

I was born and lived in South Africa for 8 years, before moving to the UK. I'm now 23 and planning to return to South Africa sometime in 2014, to stay with my sister and work. 

I contacted the South African High Commission in London and was informed that I needed to apply for the retention of my South African Citizenship, at which point I can apply for an ID book. I sent off my application for the retention of my citizenship in May and I'm still dealing with the bureaucracy and disorganisation of the embassy and waiting for my application to be approved. 

What I'd like to know is if I should also apply for a South African passport? I used to have a South African passport but when I moved to the UK, I got a UK passport and never renewed my South African passport. I'm just thinking that if I move back to South Africa, it'll be easier with a South African passport and then if and when I return to the UK, I can use my UK passport. 

Also has anyone else had to apply for the retention of their South African citizenship/ID book/passport and how long has it taken? I want to move to South Africa as soon as possible but obviously I need to wait until I have all my documents in order. It's really frustrating!!

Thanks in advance

Helen


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

Both my passport and ID book needed renewal, so I flew into CT on UK passport and renewed both within two months all was done. No one is really concerned about the retention of SA citizenship issue, unless you do it from the UK.


----------



## Helie12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Jem62 said:


> Both my passport and ID book needed renewal, so I flew into CT on UK passport and renewed both within two months all was done. No one is really concerned about the retention of SA citizenship issue, unless you do it from the UK.


Yeah I'm doing it from the UK so I can work and save money while waiting for my documents to get sorted. I want to start working almost as soon as I move to SA so don't want to hang around and wait for two months doing nothing. But then it could take between 6 and 12 months for the ID book and passport to be issued from the South African High Commission in London, so it might be worth just doing it in SA and waiting for 2 months!


----------



## aaronhardy62 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my partner are now living in capetown, she also moved to the UK when she was 8 and we both moved here in nov 12. She too didn't have an I.d book but did have a passport, but sorted it out from here as we both found the SA embassy in London to be utter useless on the process involving my temp residence permit.

I would as soon as poss if you are determined get over here and start looking for work as unless you have a job already lined up it can take a considerable length of time dependant on what you do! 

My partner is a qualified social worker who had practiced in the UK. She basically got no where applying for jobs, not even responses and she applied for over 80 jobs. Subsequently we have decided to only stay here for a year and return to the UK! 

My advise would be to bring as much money as you can to support yourself, have a positive attitude, thick skin and not too many high expectations. 

Good luck hope it works out

Aaron


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

If yr on the system here i.e id number and passport number, applying for the two would be a walk in the park, my passport took 7 days to process.they wont even ask where have you been.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

In South Africa, the documents for SA citizens are processed at lightning speed. Overseas, this is not the case.

Reverse all that for temporary permits.


----------



## Elton (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Helen


Ate you still planning on moving back to SA ?

Regards

Elton


----------



## Helie12 (Aug 18, 2013)

Elton said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> 
> Ate you still planning on moving back to SA ?
> ...


Hi Elton

Yes I'm still planning on moving back to SA, probably around mid-2014.


----------



## Elton (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Helen

I might have an offer for you should the SA DTI allow, i would pay for all if not most of your shipping of personal belongings back to SA. 
No scam, nothing odd, would just need a favour to bring me something bordering a classic back from the UK in RHD 

[email protected]

hotmail. com
My mail above 

Regards

Elton Lau


----------

